# YOUR FAVORITE LOAD FOR SNOWS



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

my favorite load for snows is kent 3 1/2 bb,1 1625fps
i like the speed.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

#2's Speed sucks for steel. look at all the heavy shot shots. They are like 3/8 ounce and only travel like 1400. I think speed hurts your steel patterns then helps it!


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i use federal blue box wf140 3" bb"s or 2"s with my drake killer and at 45-60 yards the birds dnt like it i was sold on the drake killer i used to use a pattern master i went out and compared the 2 and the pattern master was a joke at 50 yards compared to the drake killer i had 40-60 pellets with the drake and 15-25 with the pattern master these drake killers are amazing as far as the speed the faster loads slow down faster then the slowerloads just my opinion


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

3" or 3 1/2" 2 shot, whatever is on sale, all brands have killed birds the same for me.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Win. suremes or Fed ultra shok in red box in 3.5'' in BB shot out of my ext. Patternmaster


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Winchester Expert 2's or4's in 3".


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

no.4 buck get one in them game over


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kent 3" deuces 1 1/4 load. Slower speed, LOTS of pellets.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The $9.99 Winchester.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I jump up and down a while to mix my load before shooting the snows with it.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

greenc said:


> i use federal blue box wf140 3" bb"s or 2"s


Me 2....and at $8.99/box you can't go wrong....never had one issue with them this spring.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I too stick with the blue box Feds. 1 1/4 oz. BB's 90% of the time and 1 1/4 oz. 2's the other 10% of the time when the birds are actually doing it right. I don't like shooting steel that is moving any faster than 1450 FPS.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I bring Win xpert HV 3.5 BB and 3" 2's. My gun patterns those 2 types of ammo basically the same.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I usually shoot Winchester Xperts with #2's or BB
cheapest shell that still does the job


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

I just went to Rogers a few days a go and picked up 3 1/2 Fiochi #2s. Will see how they work next year. Anyone else ever shot those? They were on sale for $130 a case.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I only tried some I was given over the weekend so don't have a bunch of experience with it, but I can advise that the Black Cloud 3.5" BB load has got to be the most impressive pass shooting load I've tried since we shot 4 buck as goose loads in the 70's...

I brought birds down practically in flames with multiple body hits from 60-80 yards (!), using a BPS and a Haydel's P Choke. I suspect the backbored Browning helped the patterns, but there is no question the stuff shot tight and hit hard.

Those razor edged pellets did quite a bit of meat damage. Between that and how tight it shot through a mod steel choke, I don't know how useful it would be over decoys....


----------

